# Nuclear War



## forestyne (Apr 21, 2017)

So, yeah. This whole "North Korea" thing, huh? 


If you are unaware, there has been more talks on intervening North Korea's attempt at starting a nuclear war. These talks have been going on between Donald Trump and various other world leaders, as well as the leader of South Korea. A mystic has predicted that a nuclear war will begin on May 13th, lesss than 4 weeks away, and the world wil end in October 2017.

Maybe I'm just being the paranoid Debby Downer I am, but is anybody else... scared by this? The thought of the world just going caput in barely even a few months, killing us all and condemning us to an eterinity of _nothing?_


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2017)

Exactly how I wanted to die


----------



## seliph (Apr 21, 2017)

People have brought this up for years it's nothing new. Nothing's gonna happen.


----------



## WaterSymbol (Apr 21, 2017)

lol i hope

but lets be honest, the only reason why no one has annexed them yet is because no one wants to babysit all those poor people who won't be able to be a part of society due to the brainwashing. it'll be like reuniting east & west germany but 100x worse. if they even try anything though, they'd be wiped off the map faster than you can say 'that's karma, kim.'


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2017)

gyro said:


> People have brought this up for years it's nothing new. Nothing's gonna happen.


this


Like I'm sure this mystic really knows what they're talking about lmao


----------



## moonford (Apr 21, 2017)

Meh, it was going to happen sometime. 

I doubt it will happen because they say that it will happen all the time, it's still a possibility and it has always been a possibility. Volcanoes are every in the world and some of them could end us today, tomorrow, next week, three years from now...who knows? Yet people don't talk about this, do they?


----------



## forestyne (Apr 21, 2017)

tumut said:


> Exactly how I wanted to die



this stuff makes me suicidal so all i can say is "lol same"


----------



## WaterSymbol (Apr 21, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Meh, it was going to happen sometime.
> 
> I doubt it will happen because they say that it will happen all the time, it's still a possibility and it has always been a possibility. Volcanoes are every in the world and some of them could end us today, tomorrow, next week, three years from now...who knows? Yet people don't talk about this, do they?



people don't talk about volcanoes because volcanoes haven't become an extreme political issue causing tensions and such. human error cannot cause a volcano to explode but in 1983 there was a computer glitch causing russia's nuclear warning system to go off saying the US was bombing them when it was just a satellite. only one man named Stanislov Petrov stopped them from nuking the united states. that can't happen with volcanoes.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2017)

They're all talk and no action. Always will be. They're a joke and if anything I feel bad for the people stuck living there.


----------



## forestyne (Apr 21, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Meh, it was going to happen sometime.
> 
> I doubt it will happen because they say that it will happen all the time, it's still a possibility and it has always been a possibility. Volcanoes are every in the world and some of them could end us today, tomorrow, next week, three years from now...who knows? Yet people don't talk about this, do they?



tru tru. there's a lot of things that can kill us before then, i suppose.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WaterSymbol said:


> people don't talk about volcanoes because volcanoes haven't become an extreme political issue causing tensions and such. human error cannot cause a volcano to explode but in 1983 there was a computer glitch causing russia's nuclear warning system to go off saying the US was bombing them when it was just a satellite. only one man named Stanislov Petrov stopped them from nuking the united states. that can't happen with volcanoes.



imagine if someone accidentally dropped a nuke in a volcano tho, whos fault is it then? volcano or politics



America has been the only country in history to drop a nuclear bomb on another country, turning innocent people who had nothing to do with it into ash in seconds. Why? They blew up a harbour. What else is America capable of?

does any1 know what's going through trump's head rn lol


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm afraid of nuclear war.

Nuclear war is inhumane. Why must the innocent suffer? Violence is not the answer, but seems to be the only one people understand.


----------



## moonford (Apr 21, 2017)

forestyne said:


> tru tru. there's a lot of things that can kill us before then, i suppose.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Trump's head: "China, ISIS, rich, North Korea, Bomb, War, I'm so good looking, Did I mention that I'm rich?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



WaterSymbol said:


> people don't talk about volcanoes because volcanoes haven't become an extreme political issue causing tensions and such. human error cannot cause a volcano to explode but in 1983 there was a computer glitch causing russia's nuclear warning system to go off saying the US was bombing them when it was just a satellite. only one man named Stanislov Petrov stopped them from nuking the united states. that can't happen with volcanoes.



I should have explained my point. The point I was trying to make is that we have so my life ending situations which can happen at any moment and we aren't talking about them but we are talking about something which will probably not happen, because it's idiotic and nobody will win because it's nuclear war...they will realize this eventually. We should be bringing up other issues which are more possible rather than something that has little chance of happening, nuclear war isn't going to achieve anything but destruction, the world will realize this. Besides North Korea is full of crap, they won't do anything because like Bowie said "they're all talk and no action", they always have been and they always will be. A bunch of crazies over there. lol.

And yes Human error can cause Volcanoes to erupt, especially when Nuclear bombs and bombs are involved. Although it is unlikely. 


I would just like to say, I hate the world.


----------



## HappyTails (Apr 21, 2017)

They predicted the world was going to end on December 21st 2012 and yet, here we are almost 5 years later. No one can predict anything. And I want to see North Korea even TRY to do something. They will get taken down so fast their heads will spin.

To be honest, I'm more worried about ISIS doing something, than I am about North Korea, since Trump decided to bomb them (ISIS)


Edit: Also, I don't believe in psychics. As a Christian, I don't believe in these people who claim they know the future. No human being knows what is going to happen 20 minutes from now, let alone 4 weeks from now. God is the only one who knows what's going to happen, and He is not going to let us know. Sorry didn't mean to get all religious there.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 21, 2017)

North Korea? Nuclear bombs? They'd probably just end up nuking themselves lmao

But..

If it does happen, just remember folks: don't feed the yao guai! That is all.


----------



## meo (Apr 21, 2017)

Considering Donald Trump's talks center around pieces of chocolate cake...I won't hold my breath for anything he is saying. 
Not worried. 

However, suicide is serious. If you truly are feeling suicidal, I really recommend you reach out to a professional for help. 
https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/


----------



## WaterSymbol (Apr 21, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> They predicted the world was going to end on December 21st 2012 and yet, here we are almost 5 years later. No one can predict anything. And I want to see North Korea even TRY to do something. They will get taken down so fast their heads will spin.
> 
> To be honest, I'm more worried about ISIS doing something, than I am about North Korea, since Trump decided to bomb them (ISIS)
> 
> ...



the 2012 thing was because the mayans stopped their calendar there for whatever reason and conspiracy theorists thought that meant the end of the world. conspiracy theorists aren't the ones predicting nuclear war, it's extremely smart people who have.


----------



## forestyne (Apr 21, 2017)

melsi said:


> However, suicide is serious. If you truly are feeling suicidal, I really recommend you reach out to a professional for help.
> https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/



thanks homie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WaterSymbol said:


> the 2012 thing was because the mayans stopped their calendar there for whatever reason and conspiracy theorists thought that meant the end of the world. conspiracy theorists aren't the ones predicting nuclear war, it's extremely smart people who have.



i think they got lazy and gave up lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> But..
> 
> If it does happen, just remember folks: don't feed the yao guai! That is all.



a super important public service announcement


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it. People make these predictions all the time.


----------



## forestyne (Apr 21, 2017)

i spoke to my dad about it and he just said "i hope it happens so i don't have to pay the bloody bills" lol


North Korea do not have the resources to start a nuclear war on such a large scale in which to end the world _yet_. However that could change between now and 2020, which is why an intervention early on is so vital. This needs to happen to prevent millions of people losing their lives for simply existing in the wrong place at the wrong time. The Hiroshima and Nagasaki bombings are evidence of how much damage an atomic bomb can do and how much it affects people, even over 70 years later.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. People make these predictions all the time.



Yeah, I think I was just being paranoid lol.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 21, 2017)

hello third leg


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2017)

I doubt it. They kept predicting the world to end years ago and still we are here. I mean, if it does happen then congrats on them being right but I doubt it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> I'm afraid of nuclear war.
> 
> Nuclear war is inhumane. Why must the innocent suffer? Violence is not the answer, but seems to be the only one people understand.



You are so right. I believe that the screwed up leaders should fight one on one. They shouldn't send innocents to fight their battles for them.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Apr 21, 2017)

From my experience, mystics and psychics are always wrong. can never trust them, and also, North Korea is all bark and no bite.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2017)

To make some people feel better, look at all the dates where the claims have been wrong. This one will only just add to the list. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2017)

Corrie said:


> To make some people feel better, look at all the dates where the claims have been wrong. This one will only just add to the list.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events



There's more than that. People have feared that a third world war was is going to happen since the 1950's. It hasn't happened. But there is an interesting fact. A man who lived during the American Civil War predicted that world wars were going to happen. Two world wars actually. Kinda scary.

I also seen a whole list of failed predictions made in the past. I think a nuclear war will became one of the failed predictions as well.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2017)

I mean humanity will probably be the ones to end humanity, unless we can somehow manage to survive up to the sun's eventual death or something. which unless something seriously changes, I honestly highly doubt that at this point

though the specifics of how and when are another matter entirely, and "what may be" is not really something worth stressing over I feel


----------



## animalcrisscross (Apr 22, 2017)

North Korea, as far as we all know, doesn't have the capabilities to carry out an effective attack on the continental US. they could probably mess up South Korea though. i'm no general but i think our best bet is to just wait and hope they don't do anything, but if they do we can just finally wipe that sorry excuse for a country off the face of the earth and put those people out of their misery. it's the humane thing to do. their citizens are brainwashed prisoners straight out of a dystopian scifi novel.

if we were to launch some sort of preemptive strike on them, China possibly getting involved would be the bigger concern.


----------



## carp (Apr 22, 2017)

not gonna happen b


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 22, 2017)

Which mystic said that? (just curious)


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2017)

why do countries even have nuclear weapons anymore it's just stupidddddd havent you ruined enough already

i get that it's abt "our enemies have them if we get rid of ours they will kill us"  which is a valid thought But still.

- - - Post Merge - - -



animalcrisscross said:


> North Korea, as far as we all know, doesn't have the capabilities to carry out an effective attack on the continental US. they could probably mess up South Korea though. i'm no general but i think our best bet is to just wait and hope they don't do anything, but if they do we can just finally wipe that sorry excuse for a country off the face of the earth and put those people out of their misery. it's the humane thing to do. their citizens are brainwashed prisoners straight out of a dystopian scifi novel.
> 
> if we were to launch some sort of preemptive strike on them, China possibly getting involved would be the bigger concern.


yeah because dropping a bomb and killing 25 million people is always the best way to solve problems
it's not humane, i would personally say that murdering everyone with atomic bombs is worse than the dictatorship that north korea is today. and what makes you think that the entire populaion of north korea is brainwashed and thus would be better off dead?

the dictatorship in north korea needs to be destroyed but killing everyone isnt a good way to solve problems.


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 22, 2017)

forestyne said:


> So, yeah. This whole "North Korea" thing, huh?
> 
> 
> If you are unaware, there has been more talks on intervening North Korea's attempt at starting a nuclear war. These talks have been going on between Donald Trump and various other world leaders, as well as the leader of South Korea. A mystic has predicted that a nuclear war will begin on May 13th, lesss than 4 weeks away, and the world wil end in October 2017.
> ...



Even if it were to happen, it's not happening on Biskit's birthday. Not on my watch.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2017)

yeah, visibleghost already beat me to it, but you can't claim a higher level of righteousness when you're proposing to do basically exactly the same thing the north korean government wants to achieve with other countries

edit: **** aliens


----------



## moonford (Apr 22, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> North Korea, as far as we all know, doesn't have the capabilities to carry out an effective attack on the continental US. they could probably mess up South Korea though. i'm no general but i think our best bet is to just wait and hope they don't do anything, but if they do we can just finally wipe that sorry excuse for a country off the face of the earth and put those people out of their misery. it's the humane thing to do. their citizens are brainwashed prisoners straight out of a dystopian scifi novel.
> 
> if we were to launch some sort of preemptive strike on them, China possibly getting involved would be the bigger concern.



"It's the humane thing to do", since when is it humane to kill millions of innocent people? Enlighten me. The people of North Korea are generally controlled like puppets but have you ever considered the people who don't believe in what North Korea is doing to them? These people need help, not to be killed like your pet dog because it's the "humane thing to do", I agree North Korea needs to be sorted out but destroying the entire country with it's people is idiotic especially when you have China close by, China has already been provoked by that stupid orange so it is possible that they will do something if we try something so risky. 

You said it yourself "China possibly getting involved would be the bigger concern.", so why do anything? Who knows what China will do.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 22, 2017)

Don't kill millions of innocents, kill the leader instead.


----------



## moonford (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Don't kill millions of innocents, kill the leader instead.



More often than not the leader is the problem.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 22, 2017)

Zendel said:


> More often than not the leader is the problem.



Exactly. It's usually the leaders who start war. Like, kay, why don't you fight in the war yourself? 

That's how it should be. Nobody wants the war but you so you fight it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 22, 2017)

So, December 21, 2012, wasn't going to be the end of the world after all.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Don't kill millions of innocents, kill the leader instead.


idk i dont think everything will be fine if he dies. idk how exactly it works but i'm sure there are a whole bunch of people who are benefited by the way things are who dont want the country to change. 




nintendofan85 said:


> So, December 21, 2012 wasn't going to be the end of the world after all.


we've known that since 2012 dude youre a little late


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 22, 2017)

With North Korea being the opposing side to the U.S., they would be fools to incite nuclear war. We have many more nuclear warheads than they do, and ours are far more developed. It would also be a lot easier for us to take them out, since their country is far smaller. And if we didn't even fire any nuclear warheads at them, their economy would collapse fairly quickly, cobsidering its current state. I don't think we have anything to worry about as of yet.


----------



## sej (Apr 22, 2017)

I am very scared of nuclear war, yes. Do I think the world will end in October? No.

You cannot predict the future.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Don't kill millions of innocents, kill the leader instead.



Actually, it's considered an international war crime to kill the leader of another country or to destroy the capital. The penalty for war crime is death. However, there wouldn't be a problem if you capture the leader and put them up for war crime trials.

Kim Jong un is deserving an arrest. Not only he wants to provoke a nuclear war, but he's abusing his own citizens. There are some thing that are legal across the world that is highly illegal in North Korea. And the penalty for breaking the law in North Korea is death or prison camps that use medieval-style torture. This is a human rights violation, and you shouldn't be taking control of every aspect of peoples' lives. People who do this (like Kim Jong-Un) are putting themselves in the realm of evil.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 22, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> we've known that since 2012 dude youre a little late



I know, I just say that because ever since then, no one has come out and tried to predict the end of the world.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 22, 2017)

Sej said:


> You cannot predict the future.



What about the Simpsons though?


----------



## sej (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> What about the Simpsons though?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> What about the Simpsons though?



Not even the simspsons. Just because they talked about something in the past that didn't exist until later doesn't mean they can tell the future.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> What about the Simpsons though?



wow, I can't believe yeardley smith is going to run for president in one of the 2 upcoming presidential elections and win

(yes, I know she legally can't)


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> I know, I just say that because ever since then, no one has come out and tried to predict the end of the world.



are u sure


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2017)

i predict the world will end at a time between now and infinity


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> are u sure



I don't believe Nibiru exists. Some people are afraid of something that's not even going to happen.


----------



## Envy (Apr 23, 2017)

forestyne said:


> A mystic has predicted that a nuclear war will begin on May 13th, lesss than 4 weeks away, and the world wil end in October 2017.



LOL. Yeah, right. Just like the world ended in 2012. Just like it ended with that Harold Camping guy said it would. Just like it ended back in 2000, etc., etc., etc., _etc_.

Do we honestly seriously live in a culture that ignores actual scientific threats to our planet like global warming, but believes these nonsensical unsubstantiated psychic predictions that the world will end because some person with claims to some nonsensical power with no backing in which we should believe is even true said so?

Yes, that was excessively wordy. It's late, I need to go to bed. lol


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 23, 2017)

It was a joke. Sometimes I forget how hard it is to make a joke on here, haha.


----------



## Franny (Apr 23, 2017)

if our only source that the world is gonna have a war is some "mystic" who probably doesnt know jack squat about current events, i think were ok.
north korea has been threatening us for years. if they cant even launch a god damn missile over the ocean, hows it supposed to get here?


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Doubt it.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not really worried about it. As I've gotten older I've heard more and more "world is going to end" theories. I might be dating myself, and 2012 has already been discussed, but I'm sure some members remember the Y2K scare as well. Back in the late 90s people were freaking out because when the clocks on computers turned to year 00 (dd/mm/yy) that all computer systems would crash and bombs would probably be launched due to the error, etc.

Scaring people and whipping them into frenzy sells papers and products, which in turn increases advertising revenue, so it's no wonder media likes to play on our fears.


----------



## xSany (Apr 24, 2017)

Looking at the current state the world is in it would not surprise me one bit if a war breaks out, those who are in control of creating wars, especially the USA would start a war in a seconds notice for no reason. Im sure **** is going to hit the fan eventually, but from which direction is not certain yet.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 24, 2017)

We aren't going to war. North Korea's been giving empty threats for years now. End of story.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spy said:


> if our only source that the world is gonna have a war is some "mystic" who probably doesnt know jack squat about current events, i think were ok.
> north korea has been threatening us for years. if they cant even launch a god damn missile over the ocean, hows it supposed to get here?



This sums up my thoughts exactly. Thank you. 
Those """"""""mystics"""""""" are never and have never been right. Sorry but there's no way anyone can tell the future.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 24, 2017)

Greys0n said:


> This can not be allowed to happen. It will cause a huge damage to nature like Chernobyl. I was there and I know what I'm talking about. Even after 31 year there are many dangerous radiation zones, I know it 'cause I visited it 2 years ago and had a handheld detection device . Anyway someone must stop DPRK.



w0w u went to chernobyl, that makes u an expert on all things nuclear xd


----------



## moonford (Apr 24, 2017)

KarlaKGB said:


> w0w u went to chernobyl, that makes u an expert on all things nuclear xd



Was that really necessary?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> We aren't going to war. *North Korea's been giving empty threats for years now.* End of story.


^^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Buncha wusses they are xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spy said:


> if our only source that the world is gonna have a war is some "mystic" who probably doesnt know jack squat about current events, i think were ok.
> north korea has been threatening us for years.* if they cant even launch a god damn missile over the ocean, hows it supposed to get here?*



Yeah, remember a couple years ago when that rly short guy was tryin to start a war with us? What ever happened to that?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> We aren't going to war. North Korea's been giving empty threats for years now. End of story.



This is a good point. North Korea has been doing nuclear tests since 2006, also having done ones in 2009, 2013, and two just last year (2016), and yet nothing major has happened. The ones since 2013 have been the first while Kim Jong-un has been in power (he took office after his dad died in 2011).


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2017)

Bump.

We only have a few hours left...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 13, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Bump.
> 
> We only have a few hours left...



What do you mean?


----------



## Flare (May 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What do you mean?


Mystics "predicted" that today would be the start of a Nuclear War. 
It's already 11:21 PM in my timezone, and nothing has happened.


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What do you mean?



It's all a joke.

I bumped this thread to temind people that mystics are false, and that there is no nuclear war right now, obviously.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 14, 2017)

What if there was a Chess game based on that, where one of the kings is Donald Trump and the other is Kim Jong-Un? This would totally describe what's going on.

EDIT: Whatever I just said sounds like something coming from a political cartoon.


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What if there was a Chess game based on that, where one of the kings is Donald Trump and the other is Kim Jong-Un? This would totally describe what's going on.
> 
> EDIT: Whatever I just said sounds like something coming from a political cartoon.


I'd probably buy it just so I could chop both their plastic heads off. No, but it would be interesting if they do come out with a game like that. They should come out with a game with all the political people as little action figures, and the goal is to slam all of them with a hammer as hard as you can until there is one last standing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 14, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I'd probably buy it just so I could chop both their plastic heads off. No, but it would be interesting if they do come out with a game like that. They should come out with a game with all the political people as little action figures, and the goal is to slam all of them with a hammer as hard as you can until there is one last standing.



What if the last plastic figure standing was a Donald Trump action figure?


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What if the last plastic figure standing was a Donald Trump action figure?



Then you put him and Kim Jong-Un in the microwave, and whoever blows up first wins.


----------



## N e s s (May 14, 2017)

Today was supposed to be a nuclear war?

Look at that, we're all still here ._.


----------



## moonford (May 14, 2017)

N e s s said:


> we're all still here ._.



I know and it sucks.


----------



## Gregriii (May 14, 2017)

N e s s said:


> Today was supposed to be a nuclear war?
> 
> Look at that, we're all still here ._.



Unfortunately my dear


----------



## Miii (May 14, 2017)

North Korea wouldn't dare nuke us; It'd mean death for the the majority of their people, and almost certainly their leader and surely Kim Jong Un isn't dumb enough not to realize that. If conquest and world domination was their goal, they wouldn't have isolated themselves for as long as they have. They're making ridiculous threats so that we, China and South Korea won't consider invading them. Kim Jong Un thinks that having nuclear weapons will give him political leverage against us which will hopefully prevent a war that he knows he'd never win.

I will say though, that I really want to avoid going to war with them because of how many civilians would likely die. And I imagine that, even though they don't have nearly the kind of resources we do, they'd fight pretty damn hard. I mean if you think about it from the perspective of a North Korean, dying in a war is better than starving to death, or being executed in the streets in front of your family, friends and neighbors age 12 and up for breaking even a relatively minor law.


----------



## Corrie (May 14, 2017)

I was thinking about this yesterday. We made it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 15, 2017)

If you were living in America during the Cold War, the one country people feared at the time was Russia (once called Soviet Union). People feared that the Russians were going to attack them. They viewed Russia as the big enemy. But they never attacked us. North Korea won't even do so despite their will to do so.

I may have never experienced it, but I have talked to people that lived during the Cold War. I even knew some people who lived during World War II.


----------



## Corrie (May 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If you were living in America during the Cold War, the one country people feared at the time was Russia (once called Soviet Union). People feared that the Russians were going to attack them. They viewed Russia as the big enemy. But they never attacked us. North Korea won't even do so despite their will to do so.
> 
> I may have never experienced it, but I have talked to people that lived during the Cold War. I even knew some people who lived during World War II.



You're probably right tbh. It would be outright insane to attack the USA given how big it is. But the thing that worries me is that Kim is just that; insane.


----------



## Stalfos (May 15, 2017)

Kim Jong-Un is bluffing. He's just doing all this crap to look strong in front of his people. It's nothing more than an act. WE know he wouldn't stand a chance if he went to war. HE knows it as well. But the people of North Korea probably do and that's the key I think. One wrong move and other countries would call his bluff. Kim doesn't want that, so he'll just keep doing the same **** he knows he can get away with and continue being the great and invincible leader of North Korea.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 15, 2017)

guys have i missed the wwiii opening ceremonies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 15, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Kim Jong-Un is bluffing. He's just doing all this crap to look strong in front of his people. It's nothing more than an act. WE know he wouldn't stand a chance if he went to war. HE knows it as well. But the people of North Korea probably do and that's the key I think. One wrong move and other countries would call his bluff. Kim doesn't want that, so he'll just keep doing the same **** he knows he can get away with and continue being the great and invincible leader of North Korea.



You're right. He may be making these serious threats, but judging by the conditions, they are unrealistic, yet we take them extremely seriously. He can't get a nuclear missle to hit even 50 miles away from any of the west coast cities. In order to do something that huge, you'll need both the intentions and the ability to do it. Trump has the ability, but not the intentions. Kim Jong-Un has the intentions, but not the ability.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> guys have i missed the wwiii opening ceremonies



That's because there isn't any WWIII yet. We tried to prevent that ever since WWII. Coincidentially, someone in the 1870's predicted both world wars, but not a third one.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You're right. He may be making these serious threats, but judging by the conditions, they are unrealistic, yet we take them extremely seriously. He can't get a nuclear missle to hit even 50 miles away from any of the west coast cities. In order to do something that huge, you'll need both the intentions and the ability to do it. Trump has the ability, but not the intentions. Kim Jong-Un has the intentions, but not the ability.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think Albert Einstein couldn't have said it any better:
"I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones".


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> That's because there isn't any WWIII yet. We tried to prevent that ever since WWII. Coincidentially, someone in the 1870's predicted both world wars, but not a third one.



jokes aren't your forte, are they?


----------



## glover (May 15, 2017)

Kim is making a very bad decision. There is no that Kim can' get a nuke to fly over the U.S.A.


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

A mindless new report reported that there is a 0.2% chance that the end of the world will be this year. How is it even possible to predict an apocalypse when it was never happened before?


----------



## Corrie (May 15, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> A mindless new report reported that there is a 0.2% chance that the end of the world will be this year. How is it even possible to predict an apocalypse when it was never happened before?



Source? Everyone seems to like predicting the end of the world but they all never come true.


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Source? Everyone seems to like predicting the end of the world but they all never come true.



http://www.express.co.uk/news/scien...apocalypse-leicester-city-premier-league-odds

I just saw it from the search.


----------



## Corrie (May 15, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/news/scien...apocalypse-leicester-city-premier-league-odds
> 
> I just saw it from the search.



Interesting and terrifying. At least the percentage is low? ;w;


----------



## Soda Fox (May 15, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/news/scien...apocalypse-leicester-city-premier-league-odds
> 
> I just saw it from the search.



Sorry but people have been delivering the "end of the world" for as long as history as been a thing. Soo.. I'm 0% worried.


----------



## Corrie (May 15, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Sorry but people have been delivering the "end of the world" for as long as history as been a thing. Soo.. I'm 0% worried.



We literally just passed one two days ago. Tbh I wonder why so many people post guess dates about this topic. There's gotta be a benefit I'm missing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 15, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> A mindless new report reported that there is a 0.2% chance that the end of the world will be this year. How is it even possible to predict an apocalypse when it was never happened before?



I mean it's not really a prediction

just "hey there's a chance for it based on these real-world factors", which is kinda undeniably true


of course I've no clue how they came up with the seemingly arbitrary number, but the risk is technically there (on a level probably greater than just "freak act of space/nature kills us all") so


either way, it's nothing I'd worry much over. the apocalypse will come anyways regardless, rather it's by mankind's own self-destruction, space/nature, or something else entirely. so fretting over could-bes isn't going to do anything


----------



## Soda Fox (May 15, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean it's not really a prediction
> 
> just "hey there's a chance for it based on these real-world factors", which is kinda undeniably true
> 
> ...



Look don't mess with drunk people with a destro-ision is all I'm saying.  Nice to think people will be careful with it, but tnh if you push someone they'll talk about they'll it..


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean it's not really a prediction
> 
> just "hey there's a chance for it based on these real-world factors", which is kinda undeniably true
> 
> ...



I doubt it will happen in our life time.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 16, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Look don't mess with drunk people with a destro-ision is all I'm saying.  Nice to think people will be careful with it, but tnh if you push someone they'll talk about they'll it..



are you that drunk person? because I'm seeing words that have meaning but don't think they actually have much coherence in being strung together


----------



## Corrie (May 16, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean it's not really a prediction
> 
> just "hey there's a chance for it based on these real-world factors", which is kinda undeniably true
> 
> ...



I'm more worried of us humans doing something ******** than nature. To me, another war is more likely to destroy or badly hurt our population than say, a meteorite.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 16, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I doubt it will happen in our life time.



I'm pretty sure this is literally what every generation will think until it does happen

not to discredit you or anything but just, you know

(hell, not even just apocalypse, "x bad thing surely won't happen to me" *x bad thing happens to them* seems to be a running theme of humanity. we're a weird species in our deniability, and honestly if it wasn't for how tenacious humanity is in its existence I feel we'd of been wiped out long ago already)


----------



## Corrie (May 16, 2017)

If you google "end of the world" you get a lot of different thoughts. Lots are religious ones.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 16, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I'm more worried of us humans doing something ******** than nature. To me, another war is more likely to destroy or badly hurt our population than say, a meteorite.



same

no idea when or if it will happen, but my current stance is "humanity will perish by its own hands, rather directly or indirectly"


beyond that, I'd hazard a guess at the sun dying out in the distant future being the cause (provided the earth can even sustain life by then)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> If you google "end of the world" you get a lot of different thoughts. Lots are religious ones.



humanity creates religions, establishes a history of destruction in the name of those religions, and at the very end brings about the apocalypse their religions never could, all the while still clinging to their religions to the very end


----------

